# Blood, Paw Prints Found In Q's Home



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

From: The Big O



> Investigators discovered a bloodstained L-shaped room at the Lake Oswego home of a Portland Trail Blazer in October as they searched for evidence of dogfighting, according to court documents released Friday.
> 
> A spray used by investigators to detect bloodstains revealed bloody smears and paw prints in a room above Qyntel Woods' garage, according to a search warrant unsealed at the request of The Oregonian........


----------



## trifecta (Oct 10, 2002)

Means nothing. I think we all have rooms with bloody paw prints all over it. In fact, it's a popular decorating technique.

This guy is sick.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

:nonono: Qyntel :wave:


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Woods ought to be locked up. For a long time.

-Pop


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

well have the waiver papers ready NASH because its only a matter of time until he is arrested.


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SodaPopinski</b>!
> Woods ought to be locked up. For a long time.
> 
> -Pop


Agreed!


----------



## BlazerMania (Apr 5, 2004)

Throw him out now. What are they waiting for. If anything, use the TENTH drug find to get rid of him!


----------



## 4-For-Snapper (Jan 1, 2003)

It makes me wonder just how long Nash will sit on his (thumbs) before he waives him. Qyntel is worthless to the NBA now. I'd be surprised if any team picks him up.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

makes u wonder how his manager can put out a statement like
"he just wants to put it behind him and play basketball"

well as far as im aware thats what he's been paid to do over the last 2 years , just because he's been found out he now has a reason to want to move on.....

well screw him , i hope he gets jail time - and lots of it.


cut the ties and move on , im sure we'll barely notice he's gone


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>4-For-Snapper</b>!
> It makes me wonder just how long Nash will sit on his (thumbs) before he waives him. Qyntel is worthless to the NBA now. I'd be surprised if any team picks him up.




I think Nash is waiting until he gets arrested or not. I think if he is arrested the Blazers won't have to pay him the remainder of his contract, but if they waive him they still have to pay him. I think Nash is doing the smart thing. 

I think Qyntel will be signed immedieately. There have been too many athletes with law issues in the past that have recieved 2nd, 3rd or even 10 cahnces.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Waive him now! And sign Marcus Haislip


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Sorry to put the brakes on the tar-and-feather party, but all the police found were blood smears and paw prints. The article doesn't even say that it's dog's blood, does it? All that means is that a dog was in the same place where there was blood - maybe it's Qyntel's blood, and one of his dogs bit him? Having owned dogs myself, and never having fought them, I know there are lots of reasons a dog, or a dog owner, might bleed that have nothing to do with forcing dogs to fight each other. 

Am I convinced that Q is innocent? Certainly not. In fact, I'm inclined to believe he was involved in dog-fighting. But so far, my suspicions have not reached anything close to the "beyond a reasonable doubt" stage. Personally, considering all the stupid things this guy has unquestionably done, I'd rather give him the benefit of the doubt on further transgressions. 

From the sounds of it, there's probably sufficient grounds to charge Qyntel (they may have enough to do that before what they found in his house). But until he's indicted, I doubt the Blazers will dump him. In fact, if the case of "Damon and the Foil-wrapped Buds" tell us anything, the Blazers will probably wait until Q is convicted - at which time he'll be no use to the Trail Blazers, and will probably be such a PR nightmare that no one in the league will take him. But I'd rather take that chance than show such disloyalty and poor judgement as to dump him prematurely, and potentially alienate our current or future players.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Is dog-fighting really that big of a deal?


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

Yes


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Yes,Texan,it is that big of a deal.

I wish the dogs would turn on the people there and give them a taste of their own medicine.

See how much "fun" they have then.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

ummmm.... exactly.... blood and paw prints prove nothing. Anyone who has ever had a dog in their house, has blood and pawprints in their house. People bleed for SEVERAL reasons. And dogs do too.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I was asking because I didn't know that it was really a serious crime. Not because I don't think its a big deal. But I am suprised that there are serious consequences for such a misdemeanor. It seems like there are many more other things that our society should be focusing on stopping, but I agree that dog fighting is bad.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I've had dogs for 22 years of my 22 year life. And if cops at any point in my life did a search of my house, they would not find, an L shaped room smeared with blood and paw prints.

But maybe we had good doggies. You'd be suprised how good dogs can be when you're not teaching them to fight.

Q is a sicko.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Q is a sicko.


As some posters have pointed out, the blood could come from something other than dog fighting. Just off the top of my head, it seems to me that Q could be engaged in

self-mutilation
non-consensual sex
non-consensual sex with animals
non-consensual organ transplants
animal sacrifice
human sacrifice
cannibalism

If any of the above is true, then Q might be completely INNOCENT of dog fighting. So let's not call him a sicko, ok?

barfo


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

_WHO LET THE DOGS OUT!?!

WHO... WHO WHO WHO

Q LET THE DOGS OUT!!!_


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I think that Q im most likely guilty, and I don't really want him on the team regardless, however this bloody paw print stuff does not mean he is guilty. Like futuristxen, I have had dogs my whole life, but unlike him, I have had bloody paw prints several times. Paw pads sometimes get cut open, and when they do there are bloody paw prints everywhere. Pads can get cut on rocks, glass in the street, or any other sharp hard thing the run over.

Q has had several chances here, and I agreed with all of them, but now with the dog fighting allegations and the new drug test failure, I say his chances have run out. I am sure Nash will oust Q when it fits the blazers finances. Untill then, I am happy just having Q locked out of the Blazers facility and unable to play BBall.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>4-For-Snapper</b>!
> Qyntel is worthless to the NBA now. I'd be surprised if any team picks him up.




In response to this....yes, Qyntel *****'d up pretty bad. hes hood, and always will be. Its sad, but he is a dead case in terms of him ever making educated decisions with his off-court life.


This is true....but....


Qyntel has hella "potential" and a team WOULD pick him up. the nba is messed up like that right now. there arent a whole lot of value based individuals in the league.



He prolly will get canned, and should. but he will get picked up for sure.



i had alot invested in him as a blazer fan, so it sucks to see all this crap accumulate in the last couple years. he was real athletic, but ignorant as hell.



Peace out Q.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Backboard Cam</b>!
> _WHO LET THE DOGS OUT!?!
> 
> WHO... WHO WHO WHO
> ...






btw....this quote was wild homie. I assume you meant to say homie, since the other one isn't exactly allowed here. Yah, I know, censor mad Hap! Control freak this, facist that, stalin that, lennon this, Ringo that. 8)  your late with that one doggie.::laugh:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> I was asking because I didn't know that it was really a serious crime. Not because I don't think its a big deal. But I am suprised that there are serious consequences for such a misdemeanor. It seems like there are many more other things that our society should be focusing on stopping, but I agree that dog fighting is bad.






Actually it's not a misdemeanor, it's a felony.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

nosebleed? paper cut? scraped knee?


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

did they say the room was SMEARED WITH BLOOD? Or did they just say that they found blood?

Cuz yes, blood can be found at your house. I'm sure you've incidentally cut yourself somewhere and bled and didn't know it or something like that.


----------



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

> non-consensual organ transplants


:laugh: 


Yeah, Q's nuts.

Man, whatsup with the Blazers players??


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> I've had dogs for *22* years of my *22* year life. And if cops at any point in my life did a search of my house, they would not find, an L shaped room smeared with blood and paw prints.


Not even in your crib.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

In another one of these Q lynching party threads I wrote about my sister and her husband's 4 dogs. They are both Vets, live on a farm with acres for the dogs to roam, and definitely haven't trained their 3 Border Collies and 1 Chesapeake Bay Retriever_to fight... but they still do. The aging male was nearly killed this summer in a scrap with the youngest... lots of fur, blood, and even paw prints.

Thats not to say that Q hasn't been training dogs to fight, only that blood and paw prints aren't really proof of anything other then dogs will be dogs. The police will need more proof then that if they are to file charges.

BTW... am I missing something on the significance of an L shaped room? 

BTW2... I think the relaps on the pot issue is enough that Q's Blazer days are over... it's probably just a matter of waiting on dog charges to see if they can void the last year of his deal.

STOMP


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> 
> BTW... am I missing something on the significance of an L shaped room?


didn't you know? thats the universal shape and design of a dog fighting room...



> BTW2... I think the relaps on the pot issue is enough that Q's Blazer days are over... it's probably just a matter of waiting on dog charges to see if they can void the last year of his deal.
> 
> STOMP


It is kind of odd that the media isn't going on the pot issue, isn't it?


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>barfo</b>!
> 
> 
> As some posters have pointed out, the blood could come from something other than dog fighting. Just off the top of my head, it seems to me that Q could be engaged in
> ...



Hey! What if Q is some form of lycanthrope?? A poor were-creature forced to haunt the night in animal form. A hopeless puppet to the phases of the moon.

Would this qualify for coverage under the "Americans with Disabilities Act"?

PatterNash better watch their step here!


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

What's the big deal here? Doesn't everyone who scrapes their knee or cuts themselve shaving crawl into a room and put up plywood barriers to keep the blood contained?


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

IMO dog fighting is not a big deal. Maybe I am just not politically correct but I am just in no way upset about someone fighting dogs. I like how all these people get pissed at someone fighting dogs but happily go to the zoo with no problems what so ever. Where is the outrage for the incarcerated wild animals we happily take our children to look at year after year. Or do you guys think thoses animals volunteered for that?


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> IMO dog fighting is not a big deal. Maybe I am just not politically correct but I am just in no way upset about someone fighting dogs. I like how all these people get pissed at someone fighting dogs but happily go to the zoo with no problems what so ever. Where is the outrage for the incarcerated wild animals we happily take our children to look at year after year. Or do you guys think thoses animals volunteered for that?


Memphis - if you can't see the difference then you are a worse off than a blind man walking across I-10. 

Whether or not you agree or disagree with dog fighting is a moot point. I don't necessarily disagree with shooting someone in the head for raping your child ... but it's illegal.

Comparing the treatmentm conditions and ethical qualms of zoos and illegal dog fighting conditions isn't even a logical discussion. Seeing any similarity is quite ignorant. 

If you don't see that this was truly one of the most ignorant statments ever made then go on a campaign to free all the house cats and dogs! 

Play.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> IMO dog fighting is not a big deal. Maybe I am just not politically correct but I am just in no way upset about someone fighting dogs. I like how all these people get pissed at someone fighting dogs but happily go to the zoo with no problems what so ever. Where is the outrage for the incarcerated wild animals we happily take our children to look at year after year. Or do you guys think thoses animals volunteered for that?


Wow. That's gotta be one of the most ignorant thing's I've ever read here...

...and _that's_ saying something.

:no:

PBF


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> IMO dog fighting is not a big deal. Maybe I am just not politically correct but I am just in no way upset about someone fighting dogs.


http://www.anticruelty.org/dog_fighting.html

http://www.hsus.org/ace/18713

http://nuzzled.net/dog_fighting.html


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

memphis x..
"politically correct " ??????

How about humane..
If you can't love an animal,who can't benefit you in any other 
way other than companionship..
you are lost in this life.

This is hardly a social issue.

However,I just looked at your avatar..
So..nuff said.


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

*Link*

Europe and Mexico should also put an end to bullfighting.


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> If you don't see that this was truly one of the most ignorant statments ever made then go on a campaign to free all the house cats and dogs!


Agreed that MemphisX made an ignorant statement, but I wouldn't compare domesticated house pets with zoo wildlife either.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SLAM</b>!
> Agreed that MemphisX made an ignorant statement, but I wouldn't compare domesticated house pets with zoo wildlife either.


Considering the standards of care - it is a much closer comparison.

Play.


----------



## CatchNRelease (Jan 2, 2003)

*For The Pitchfork and Torch Crowd...*

More legit reasons for blood inside the house... 

Dogs, much like kids, get injured in all kinds of ways that generate blood that could show up in the house...glass cuts, stepping on nails, porcupine quills, shot with pellet gun, barbed wire cuts, etc. Also, clipping nails is routine maintenance for dogs, and anyone that ever accidently cut into the quick of the dog's toenail understands the INCREDIBLE amount of blood they loose from such a seemingly insignificant injury.

IMO, the most likely reason for blood in Wood's house is because Hollywood was injured, and patched up (presumably at Q's house) by someone other than a vet. A vet wouldn't use the tar that was found on one of her wounds. One official that examined Hollywood said that her wounds were not consistant with dog fighting. 

Also, I seriously doubt that they fight females in for-money dog fighting.

Q may be involved in dog fighting, but merely finding blood in his house doesn't prove jack to me.

Go Blazers


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: For The Pitchfork and Torch Crowd...*



> Originally posted by <b>CatchNRelease</b>!
> Also, I seriously doubt that they fight females in for-money dog fighting.


The other fact that I think makes it seem unlikely that Hollywood was involved in dogfighting is that her ears were not clipped short. From the little I know about this sort of thing, if you're going to fight a dog for money, thats standard practice as the ears are a target.

STOMP


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: For The Pitchfork and Torch Crowd...*



> Originally posted by <b>CatchNRelease</b>!
> Also, I seriously doubt that they fight females in for-money dog fighting.


Females are the more vicious of the sexes. The best guard dogs are females. 

I don't know if they fight females or not, but to dismiss it out of hand might be presumptuous.



> Q may be involved in dog fighting, but merely finding blood in his house doesn't prove jack to me.


Agreed - individually it doesn't, but when piled with everything else ... it doesn't help the defense.

Play.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Re: For The Pitchfork and Torch Crowd...*



> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> Females are the more vicious of the sexes.


"The givers of pain and delight"










barfo


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

Of course Q's guilty. Those of you arguing differently are wrong...and somewhere in your heart or head, you know it.

Give me a break. Take off your blinders.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> Memphis - if you can't see the difference then you are a worse off than a blind man walking across I-10.
> ...


'ethical qualms'? This tells me you are ignorant to the treatment some animals get in zoos and the circus. Yes it is about being politically correct. I don't find a dog any more special then I find a cow, pig, or chicken. Just like I don't belittle people who wear diamonds even though I know of how much *human* blood is shed and lives are lost in the diamond trade. IMO it is ignorant for people to blast someone for fighting dogs especially in a state which such robust hunting.


----------



## BealzeeBob (Jan 6, 2003)

*No Blinders*



> Originally posted by <b>The Professional Fan</b>!
> Of course Q's guilty. Those of you arguing differently are wrong...and somewhere in your heart or head, you know it.
> 
> Give me a break. Take off your blinders.


I just re-read the whole thread, and there's not one poster that said that Q is innocent. Several posters said that the blood is not conclusive proof of dog fighting, and I agree.


Go Blazers


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

I just wonder who Q invited over for these dog massacres being that he's not from Portland? You think that there isn't a handful of Blazer players who aren't scared to death that Q will confess to the betting that went on there?

You don't even have to waste your time thinking Zach wasn't there betting, he's one of Q's best buds.

You can believe by the end of this whole thing more Blazers will be brought in on this. If Q is let go by this team and arrested, this kid going to talk.

Be prepared for another Zach mess up. Might be a big reason why Zach's agent wanted this contract taking care of in such a hurry.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Terrible - 

Good point! This may be the reason that the Blazers are hesitant to cut Woods outright...

If there have been other Blazers involved, it would be in their best intrerests to keep it quiet, which means not pissing him off completely.

I don't think they really believe in the 25-point pledge except as a marketing tool to pay lip service to the angry fan base.


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

That why I keep saying the Zach is a ton of offensive talent but he's a THUG and he's dumb as a rock! This kid attracts drama like Ray Lewis at a two for one drink night at the local night club.

Paying Zach this kind of money with the choices he makes time and time again is just CRAZY!!!!!!!!!!

I see Zach, Q, Damon, Patterson and Miles all at an event just like this. Don't you?

Q will most likely make money on this ordeal just to be kept quiet.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

I could definitely see Zach, but I'm not sure about the rest...

Check out Bill Simmons Western Conference preview for his take on the Randolph extension. 

I tend to agree that it was a bit hasty.

If not for that extension, Zach could have been excellent trade bait (to keep Reef) for a great 2-guard. Now he's just another questionable bloated contract...

That limits the options to just trading Reef and betting the farm on a loose cannon.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Professional Fan</b>!
> Of course Q's guilty. Those of you arguing differently are wrong...and somewhere in your heart or head, you know it.
> 
> Give me a break. Take off your blinders.


What is the point of your post here?

There's nothing but opinion and attacks on other posters.

I'm not saying it's a post that's not allowed, but think about how bad the board would be if every post was "Of course XXX is true. Those of you arguing differently..."

Maybe put some (a) facts, (b) logic, and/or (c) humor into a post, or at MINIMUM stop calling those who disagree with you blind.

Ed O.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

as someone here already pointed out, clipping a dog's "claws" results in a bloodbath quite often, especially if the one doing it isn't experienced. another thing, when a female dog has its first "mating season", it's often pretty messy, because they haven't always learned to keep themselves clean. I don't know if it's blood or something else, but still.

but this depends on the amounts of blood that was found. if there was really a lot of big stains, then these explanations aren't viable...


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>barfo</b>!
> 
> 
> As some posters have pointed out, the blood could come from something other than dog fighting. Just off the top of my head, it seems to me that Q could be engaged in
> ...


Lol, brilliant


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

"I don't find a dog any more special then I find a cow, pig, or chicken"

I value every single creature that crosses my path..
But to not understand the difference between the interaction
of a person and a dog,vs a cow,pig or chicken is ignorance
personified.

I would be embarrased to have made such a statement.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> 
> 
> 'ethical qualms'? This tells me you are ignorant to the treatment some animals get in zoos and the circus. Yes it is about being politically correct. I don't find a dog any more special then I find a cow, pig, or chicken. Just like I don't belittle people who wear diamonds even though I know of how much *human* blood is shed and lives are lost in the diamond trade. IMO it is ignorant for people to blast someone for fighting dogs especially in a state which such robust hunting.


Wearing Diamonds....Hunting...Both legal in the State of Oregon. But as a hunter you have to have a license, and register for a tag for the animal you intend to harvest.

Dog fighting wether you find it distasteful or not, is a Felony in the state of Oregon.

I personally find it sickening, but I do realize that not all people share this opinion with me, but you should at least aknowledge the fact that if he has done it, then a law has benn broken.

On your zoo example, yes in the USA there have been issues with treatment of animals. As time goes by this occurs less and less and when it does occur itis limited to a single employee, not to the actions of the Zoo itself. Many Zoos pour tremendous ammounts of their proceeds in to conservation and rehabilitation of individual animals and species. I have never heard of Dog conservation or rehabilitation in cunjunction with dog fighting.


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> What is the point of your post here?
> ...


My point?



> Sorry to put the brakes on the tar-and-feather party, but all the police found were blood smears and paw prints. The article doesn't even say that it's dog's blood, does it? All that means is that a dog was in the same place where there was blood - maybe it's Qyntel's blood, and one of his dogs bit him? Having owned dogs myself, and never having fought them, I know there are lots of reasons a dog, or a dog owner, might bleed that have nothing to do with forcing dogs to fight each other.





> ummmm.... exactly.... blood and paw prints prove nothing. Anyone who has ever had a dog in their house, has blood and pawprints in their house. People bleed for SEVERAL reasons. And dogs do too.





> I think that Q im most likely guilty, and I don't really want him on the team regardless, however this bloody paw print stuff does not mean he is guilty.





> did they say the room was SMEARED WITH BLOOD? Or did they just say that they found blood?
> 
> Cuz yes, blood can be found at your house. I'm sure you've incidentally cut yourself somewhere and bled and didn't know it or something like that.





> In another one of these Q lynching party threads I wrote about my sister and her husband's 4 dogs. They are both Vets, live on a farm with acres for the dogs to roam, and definitely haven't trained their 3 Border Collies and 1 Chesapeake Bay Retriever_to fight... but they still do. The aging male was nearly killed this summer in a scrap with the youngest... lots of fur, blood, and even paw prints.
> 
> Thats not to say that Q hasn't been training dogs to fight, only that blood and paw prints aren't really proof of anything other then dogs will be dogs. The police will need more proof then that if they are to file charges.





> More legit reasons for blood inside the house...
> 
> Dogs, much like kids, get injured in all kinds of ways that generate blood that could show up in the house...glass cuts, stepping on nails, porcupine quills, shot with pellet gun, barbed wire cuts, etc. Also, clipping nails is routine maintenance for dogs, and anyone that ever accidently cut into the quick of the dog's toenail understands the INCREDIBLE amount of blood they loose from such a seemingly insignificant injury.
> 
> ...





> The other fact that I think makes it seem unlikely that Hollywood was involved in dogfighting is that her ears were not clipped short. From the little I know about this sort of thing, if you're going to fight a dog for money, thats standard practice as the ears are a target.


The FACT is, these are statements all in the defense of Q POSSIBLY not being guilty of fighting dogs. There is no possibility that he's not guilty. He's guilty. Period.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Professional Fan</b>!
> 
> The FACT is, these are statements all in the defense of Q POSSIBLY not being guilty of fighting dogs. There is no possibility that he's not guilty. He's guilty. Period.


Wow.

Ed O.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Professional Fan</b>!
> 
> The FACT is, these are statements all in the defense of Q POSSIBLY not being guilty of fighting dogs. There is no possibility that he's not guilty. He's guilty. Period.


Hard to argue with that logic :dead: 

STOMP


----------



## CatchNRelease (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Professional Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> There is no possibility that he's not guilty. He's guilty. Period.


OK, I'll accept that as fact....if you were there and saw Q at a dogfight yourself.

Go Blazers


----------



## stockfire (Jul 17, 2004)

> Fact ( P ) Pronunciation Key (fkt)
> n.
> 
> 1. Knowledge or information based on real occurrences: an account based on fact; a blur of fact and fancy.
> ...


----------



## trifecta (Oct 10, 2002)

I only went back the last page of this thread this time around and have completely forgotten the first couple of pages so this may have already been pointed out but...

Of almost equal incrimination is the room decor. I assure you that big houses in LO don't come finished in particle board normally. Granted there are other reasons for this type of decor but as Play pointed out, while each bit of evidence isn't, by itself incriminating, when taking all together, it is hard hard to come up with any conclusion besides guilt.


----------

